# Tamiya RC Stuff at the 2011 Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, we're at the Nuremberg Toy Fair and I just swung by the Tamiya stand and took pictures of everything that said "New". Here they are! Right click and hit view image to see them bigger. 

Hank or other mods, if any of this stuff goes better elsewhere, feel free to move it.


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, can't wait for details on some of em. 

The monster buggy just looks fun!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

The remakes are awesome! cant wait to get the avante.:thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Just noticed the monster buggy's back tires are backward. The XB expert builders must not be from farm country


----------

